# Attaching Bluepoint Casting Platform



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Hi guys - does anyone have any experience attaching the Bluepoint casting platform to a HB (or another skiff for that matter).
> 
> The hardware doesn't seem as intuitive as systems I've seen before, and I'm admittedly pretty nervous about drilling through the deck.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated. Just don't want to eff it up.


Not sure if this is helpful, but people seem to like these turnbuckles: http://www.kennedytiedown.com/gallery1.htm?#turnbuckle


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, man. The guys at Bluepoint actually send the turnbuckles with the platform, so that part is taken care of - just didn't come with any instructions on how to install. I figured someone on here may have done this before, but I'll probably reach out to Hell's Bay this week to see if they have a certain way to do it. My biggest fear is not maintaining the integrity of the boat. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Thanks for the reply, man. The guys at Bluepoint actually send the turnbuckles with the platform, so that part is taken care of - just didn't come with any instructions on how to install. I figured someone on here may have done this before, but I'll probably reach out to Hell's Bay this week to see if they have a certain way to do it. My biggest fear is not maintaining the integrity of the boat. Thanks for the reply!


Is there a bow cleat? You can attach those turnbuckles right to it. Otherwise Kennedy sells a small plate that can be thru bolted to the deck and an eye hook screwed in but is still removable if you don't want the platform on there


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...abc94fc170d3e039ab7996o0&mode=overlay&first=1

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...b6acacf952ca7cb29b3b0bo0&mode=overlay&first=1

Here are the images of the hardware that comes with it. Maybe that will help. Looks like the big washer goes under the deck and just gets held in place with tension once the turnbuckles are tightened.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You are going to have to drill a hole in the middle of you deck. Hopefully the manufacturer spec'd the deck heavy enough handle the tension or installed a backing plate to spread the tension out. Just look under your deck and try to identify the backing plate. Obviously, make sure you don't drill into anything important like a gasoline line or electrical wire. 

You are correct, the big washer goes on the bottom to spread the tension around. That particular eye bolt will stick up really high, even if you screw it down as far as possible. There are other lower profile options that might work better depending on your use.

Nate


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> You are going to have to drill a hole in the middle of you deck. Hopefully the manufacturer spec'd the deck heavy enough handle the tension or installed a backing plate to spread the tension out. Just look under your deck and try to identify the backing plate. Obviously, make sure you don't drill into anything important like a gasoline line or electrical wire.
> 
> You are correct, the big washer goes on the bottom to spread the tension around. That particular eye bolt will stick up really high, even if you screw it down as far as possible. There are other lower profile options that might work better depending on your use.
> 
> Nate



Thanks, Nate.

So the eye bolt actually unscrews from the bigger bolt that actually runs through the deck. It actually seems like a pretty sleek design - all that is left is the smaller washer on top of the deck (welded onto the larger bolter that goes through the hull. The bolt that goes through the hull has inside threads that accept the eye bolt. Hope that makes sense - it really is a pretty nifty design and would be entirely flush should I take the casting platform off. The only issue would be the hole that could potentially get water seeping in.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

tgjohnso said:


> Thanks, Nate.
> 
> So the eye bolt actually unscrews from the bigger bolt that actually runs through the deck. It actually seems like a pretty sleek design - all that is left is the smaller washer on top of the deck (welded onto the larger bolter that goes through the hull. The bolt that goes through the hull has inside threads that accept the eye bolt. Hope that makes sense - it really is a pretty nifty design and would be entirely flush should I take the casting platform off. The only issue would be the hole that could potentially get water seeping in.


Dang, you are right. I wasn't thinking about it like that. I can be slow sometimes. That turnbuckle is a bit Rube Goldberg-ish when compared to a regular turnbuckle. I guess they hope that design will snag flylines less.

Nate


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

tgjohnso said:


> The only issue would be the hole that could potentially get water seeping in.


Put a short, stainless pan head bolt in the receiver hole when the platform is not on the skiff - stops any water from coming in.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Put a short, stainless pan head bolt in the receiver hole when the platform is not on the skiff - stops any water from coming in.


Great point.

I completed the install - relatively straightforward...just make sure you measure three times and drill just once; an offset casting platform doesn't look to good.

I'll see if I can upload some pictures soon.


----------

